# First Try pics



## Luke the Drifter (Jan 21, 2006)

aa


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

That is pretty dude.


----------



## Insane (Jan 22, 2006)

_Very nice_ first grow!


----------



## Luke the Drifter (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to harvest!!!!!!!!


----------

